# Playing time



## andro (28/9/14)

got this today to play with the sx350 . The wood mod is ready but before wiring want to do it in here to check everything will work fine . If somebody interested i can email the files for the 3d print

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (28/9/14)

Looking good, we shall be watching, as your Reo in the picture is doing.


----------

